# Pearl Kite (Colombia)



## Glenn Bartley (Apr 29, 2020)

This was a pretty major crop. But I still thought it was a cool shot 

If you want to see some other cool birds check out this video I posted on YouTube - 











Camera Model: Canon EOS 7D Mark II
Shutter speed: 1/800 sec
Aperture: 8
Exposure compensation: +2/3
ISO: 320
Lens: EF600mm f/4L IS II USM +1.4x


----------



## Click (Apr 29, 2020)

Great shot, Glenn.


----------

